# Brushy Fork Mud Fest March 22nd



## bknowlton (Feb 15, 2013)

It seems there are not many guys around Ohio, but I wanted to put this up anyhow. We have 12 quads going so far. Lenny Cooper & Moccasin creek are doing a concert. The dat eis March 22nd and 23rd. I heard they will be having truck pulls in the evening as well. Home Page Check it out and send me a PM if your going. Would like to meet some of the MIMB members


----------



## bknowlton (Feb 15, 2013)

Is there anyone in the Ohio/ PA area?


----------



## newtobrute (Apr 26, 2011)

Myself and a buddy that is a member here are about 30 minutes west of Cleveland. Where is this thing at? Southern Ohio?


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Me and couple my buddies on here are from pa Iam bout 20 mins from wheeling wv and we always go to power line park in st clairsville Ohio were u guys located 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## newtobrute (Apr 26, 2011)

We are way north, basically on the lake. I checked that Poweline Park's website out, looks good but it seems like they are only open on a few weekends a year. Mines and Meadows is right across the OH/PA border and they have a nice area to ride.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I love poweline park they have four big rides this year.You going to be ready for the April 13th ride jp.This will be the real test for the outlaw2s haha.You northern Ohio guys should come down and check it out there will be a bunch of us for the April 13th ride.


----------



## bknowlton (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm from Wapakoneta. 75 and 33 intersection. The brushy fork is south east of Columbus about 30 minutes. I have been checking out power line park as well


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

brutemike said:


> I love poweline park they have four big rides this year.You going to be ready for the April 13th ride jp.This will be the real test for the outlaw2s haha.You northern Ohio guys should come down and check it out there will be a bunch of us for the April 13th ride.


I duno if ill be goin to power line in April cause I don't have my bike right now it's in the shop so if I can get it here with in a week or so ill prob go if not then doubt I will be there 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------

